# pants with lacing down leg?



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Might be Cappel, some of their outwear has laces on the outside. There's also a Betty Rides snowpant called the Lace, but I have no idea if it actually has lacing on it.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

*deff airblaster*

no they are deff airblaster but they are not in the catologe they were a limited release for the sasquatch series and are gonna put you back like 350 dollars deff cool pants though... ive seen them on ebay before and some stores carry them


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure those are th Tj Schnieder session pants.


----------

